# Instruction Manual Tekin BC112C



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Can someone tell me where I can download or find instruction manual for
a Tekin BC 112C Thanks In advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

The Tekin website used to have them or just search and it's popular enough that there's usually a pdf somewhere. 

Great units :thumbsup:


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Gene said:


> Can someone tell me where I can download or find instruction manual for
> a Tekin BC 112C Thanks In advance. :thumbsup:


Google is your friend :thumbsup:

http://www.teamtekin.com/Manuals/BC112_96.pdf


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the Help.


----------

